# Nintendo Digital Event - 9:00AM PDT on June 10th



## Justin (May 28, 2014)

[e3countdown]iso2014-06-10T09:00:00[/e3countdown]​
Discuss Nintendo's E3 event titled the Nintendo Digital Event at 9:00AM PDT on June 10th!

Watch here: http://e3.nintendo.com/#2014/date


----------



## Cyan507 (May 28, 2014)

Four words. Omega Ruby, Alpha Sapphire


----------



## Chromie (May 28, 2014)

Cyan507 said:


> Four words. Omega Ruby, Alpha Sapphire



Pffft we already know that's coming. I wanna see Fire Emblem X Shin Megami Tensei!


----------



## WonderK (May 28, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the new Hoen remakes!


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 29, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Pffft we already know that's coming. I wanna see Fire Emblem X Shin Megami Tensei!



Same. I'd also like to hear some stuff about Yarn Yoshi. I haven't heard much about that game since it was announced.


----------



## Cyan507 (May 29, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


>


 ^^^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Pffft we already know that's coming. I wanna see Fire Emblem X Shin Megami Tensei!



Oh yes please. I really want to know more about this game.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2014)

1 day 4 hours 41 mins pls hurry up I am bored xo ty


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 9, 2014)

These are the games I want them to announce or talk more about in the Nintendo Digital Event:

- The New Zelda game for Wii U
- A new side scrolling Metroid game for 3DS
- Bayonetta 2 with release date
- More footage of "Yoshi's Yarn"
- A new Animal Crossing game for Wii U
- A sequel to Super Mario Galaxy 2 or Super Mario Sunshine for Wii U
- A new 3D Mario game for 3DS
- N64 games and/or GCN games coming to Wii U VC
- Mario Kart 8 DLC
- Miyamoto's new IP
- Majora's Mask remake for 3DS
- A new Star Fox game for either Wii U or 3DS
- Super NES remix (like NES remix but with SNES games)
- Hyrule Warriors with release date
- "X" with final name
- Watch Dogs with release date
- Super Smash Bros. with a lot of awesome new characters


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2014)

This is at 2am tonight for me..... Still don't know if I'll stay up for it or not...


----------



## Solar (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm so excited I think my hype train is going too fast. I really want something Sunshine related and some MK8 DLC. Oh and Smash is pretty awesome too, omg everything is awesome I'm so excited.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd like to see:

Hyrule Warriors
Legend of Zelda Wii U
Majora's Mask 3DS
Sunshine Remake or sequel


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I'd like to see:
> 
> Hyrule Warriors
> Legend of Zelda Wii U
> ...


This is basically all I care about too lol
But I'd like to see some mh4u and some more oras **** as well (and I'm open to any surprises)

I'm bored someone make me a time machine pls


----------



## Solar (Jun 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> This is basically all I care about too lol
> But I'd like to see some mh4u and some more oras **** as well (and I'm open to any surprises)
> 
> I'm bored someone make me a time machine pls



same but luckily it's 10 pm for me so i can just like sleep for 12 hours and wait 1 hour.


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2014)

Eight hours to go until the big event. Thread stuck.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't watch it till my brother gets home, he doesn't want me getting a headstart :c

Still hyped although.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 10, 2014)

All about tha Zelda. Hope the wii U gets a lot of love.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm bored 7 hours 8 minutes pls go quicker


----------



## Nymeri (Jun 10, 2014)

3 hours left.. ahh! Can't wait to see Zelda U!


----------



## BATOCTO (Jun 10, 2014)

everything listed is nice but tbh all i really care are release dates for ssb 3ds, ORAS and persona q. 
pls nintendo don't fail me now


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 10, 2014)

Aw dammit I start working when the event starts -_- Work is going to be agony!!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 10, 2014)

de-carabas said:


> Aw dammit I start working when the event starts -_- Work is going to be agony!!



Same here.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 10, 2014)

de-carabas said:


> Aw dammit I start working when the event starts -_- Work is going to be agony!!



I feel your pain, I'll be gone away as well 
The one day I didn't want to miss....


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 10, 2014)

Exactly ;-; I'll be following IGN's twitter but it's not going to be the same waaah


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm in hospital with no WiFi... probably the first E3 I've missed for a good while. How long does it run for?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

AN HOUR LEFT


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 10, 2014)

24 minutes left!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

HYPE TRAIN GOGOOGOGO


----------



## dovienya (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice gif usage.

Is e3.nintendo.com supposed to be a black screen? at the moment? I know it hasn't started yet.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

dovienya said:


> Nice gif usage.
> 
> Is e3.nintendo.com supposed to be a black screen? at the moment? I know it hasn't started yet.



http://e3.nintendo.com/#2014/date


----------



## dovienya (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh I tried it in Chrome and it worked properly, ty


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

Shame I have to wait an extra hour :/ I just won't look near the thread before I get to watch.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 10, 2014)

Someone please give updates and summaries for those of us at work, etc.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Someone please give updates and summaries for those of us at work, etc.



Mii is the character


----------



## dovienya (Jun 10, 2014)

Mii Fighters confirmed for Smash: 3 types Sword, Brawler, Gunner, Customizable up, down, left, right moves.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Amiibo - Basically skylanders disney infinity for nintendo games

likely gonna get mk8 dlc from them


----------



## Farobi (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario Kart DLC supports amiibo?? Am I hearing it right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario Maker confirmed

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yarn Yoshi Yoshi's Wooly World

- - - Post Merge - - -

SO CUTE


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Yarn Yoshi Yoshi's Wooly World
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> SO CUTE



OMG yes I've been waiting for stuff about Yoshi's game !!!


----------



## Venn (Jun 10, 2014)

October 3rd for Super Smash Bros for 3DS 
Holiday 2014 for Wii U

- - - Post Merge - - -

Captain Toad Treasure Hunter


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

LOOK AT THIS ZELDA GAME LOOK AT IT.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 10, 2014)

Venice said:


> October 3rd for Super Smash Bros for 3DS




Was known months ago!


----------



## Farobi (Jun 10, 2014)

ITS POKEMON TIME


----------



## Umbre (Jun 10, 2014)

Pretty quick pokemon trailer, anything we didn't already know? I'm super excited to see Hoenn in the new graphics, it's the most beautiful region IMO and I like what I'm seeing.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyrule Warriors September 24 2014


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> LOOK AT THIS ZELDA GAME LOOK AT IT.



WHAT???


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> WHAT???



Zelda Wii U is pretty

Kirby Rainbow Curse (claymation looking game) 2015

- - - Post Merge - - -

X in 2015

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seriously though Jer Wii U looks ****ing amazing

Mario Maker can be in oldschool and NSMB graphics - 2015


----------



## dovienya (Jun 10, 2014)

Omgg Xenoblade Chronicles X!!!!!

Zelda is confirmed as an open world title, not forcing you to go anywhere. It looks amazing. It's still Skyward sword kinda graphics I think


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles X in 2015



FTFY


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

There's some game called Splatoon in which you shoot everywhere to claim territory.

The jokes write themselves


----------



## Venn (Jun 10, 2014)

The Splatoon games looks fun tho.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Splatoon 2015

meh


----------



## Flop (Jun 10, 2014)

No MM 3D uuuughhhh


----------



## Farobi (Jun 10, 2014)

I-is it over? C-can I sl-sleep now?


----------



## Venn (Jun 10, 2014)

Palutena Alights!
Joins Smash Bros!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 10, 2014)

Umbre said:


> Pretty quick pokemon trailer, anything we didn't already know? I'm super excited to see Hoenn in the new graphics, it's the most beautiful region IMO and I like what I'm seeing.



i missed the only thing i care about?? and now i have to watch this skylanders clone?? lel nvm i have better things to do
lemme know when the pokemon trailer is up on yt


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Amiibo in Yoshi's Wooly World, MK8, Captain Toad thing and *Mario Party 10*

Amiibo for 3DS


----------



## Venn (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario Party 10


----------



## aetherene (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo's event was awesomeeeee <3

Love Pokemon
Bayonetta was rocking it.
Then omg Xenoblade Chronicles!
That Yoshi and yarn game looked cute.
The Splatoon game didn't look bad either.
Toad game! Whoooo!
Hyrule Warriors = Zelda + Dynasty Warriors (they freaking said it too and read my mind)
And then Super Smash Bros!


I loved it~ (even if I missed the first ten minutes)


----------



## windfall (Jun 10, 2014)

Fantasy Life??? October 25!

Did I hear it right? @_@


----------



## Farobi (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario Party 10??? I never heard of it yet!!!


----------



## dovienya (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo just posted a Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney on youtube? NA confirmed?


----------



## Farobi (Jun 10, 2014)

I love the awkward faces they do when videos are still not showing up LOL


----------



## aetherene (Jun 10, 2014)

dovienya said:


> Nintendo just posted a Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney on youtube? NA confirmed?



Whaaaaaa?!

Where?!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Bowser is main character in Mario Party 10


----------



## dovienya (Jun 10, 2014)

@ aetherene Click me!


----------



## Farobi (Jun 10, 2014)

Starwhals and One Piece <3 Citizens of Earth and that Moon (with the ball and spikes.. Idek if thats the right name lol) game looks cool too


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Starwhals and One Piece <3 Citizens of Earth and that Moon (with the ball and spikes.. Idek if thats the right name lol) game looks cool too



[12:56:54] <oath2order> One Piece. Farobi will like that hahaa


----------



## Chromie (Jun 10, 2014)

windfall said:


> Fantasy Life??? October 25!
> 
> Did I hear it right? @_@



I CAN'T WAIT!

If only Dragon Quest VII was announced then I could die happy,


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 10, 2014)

No AC U 0/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just kidding. But seriously Nintnedo give me Animal Crossing U or give me death.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

I expect Amiibo for AC Wii U for villagers


----------



## Venn (Jun 10, 2014)

Video Trailer for Mario Party 10


----------



## aetherene (Jun 10, 2014)

dovienya said:


> @ aetherene Click me!



*inhuman noises*


----------



## Kildor (Jun 10, 2014)

Hype train crashes ; utter disappointment.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Fantasy Life loks good yesssssssss


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

mario party looks meh. :|


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 10, 2014)

The zelda coming next year looks amazing, even though it wasn't what I was hoping for. The sense of adventure already swarming around the new conventions has me pretty excited.

I hope the walking anywhere ideas don't fall short. That blue energy coming from links bow and the spider were pretty interesting as well, wonder if they have an association with one another. And wow the overworld looks incredible.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> The zelda coming next year looks amazing, even though it wasn't what I was hoping for. The sense of adventure already swarming around the new conventions has me pretty excited.
> 
> I hope the walking anywhere ideas don't fall short. That blue energy coming from links bow and the spider were pretty interesting as well, wonder if they have an association with one another. And wow the overworld looks incredible.



Next year?? Thought it said September 26th?


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyone got links for ORAS and Zelda U?

I feel like laughing at Bowser omy



oath2order said:


> I expect Amiibo for AC Wii U for villagers


Pls no


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Anyone got links for ORAS and Zelda U?
> 
> I feel like laughing at Bowser omy
> 
> ...



you know it's bound to happen.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 10, 2014)

Splatoon looks amazing! anyone else gonna get that?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

8/10 for the event I'd say

Turning off the ability for the lines in SSB3DS yaaaaaaaas


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

GUYSGUYSGUYS ONLY A TEASE BUT OMG

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> you know it's bound to happen.


Ugh I do
Then again I suppose it could function like the e-Reader in e+
Oh and I'm sure Diddy Kong will be an Amiibo racer for MK8. Nice way to milk money


----------



## n64king (Jun 10, 2014)

People were being pretty nasty in the live comment box on Nintendo's website, I'm surprised to see elsewhere it's received well. I'm interested in most of what they showed. Splatoon seems like a good idea, although I'm waiting to see more how people react to the whole thing. Sounds weird to say, but I'm glad they favored the WiiU almost to the extremes over the 3DS, I've got enough on my 3DS plate.


----------



## Zura (Jun 10, 2014)

Will the Mii characters only be on Wii U? SSB4

@oath2order that was my first thought! Yaaaaaaaaaaaas!


----------



## inactive (Jun 10, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Zura (Jun 10, 2014)

HYPE TRAIN!!!!! OMG I WANT IT NOOOOOOOOOW!!!


----------



## Venn (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, there are Mii's on the 3DS, so maybe both?


----------



## Umbre (Jun 10, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i missed the only thing i care about?? and now i have to watch this skylanders clone?? lel nvm i have better things to do
> lemme know when the pokemon trailer is up on yt



It's up on serebii! And it's confirmed that it's coming out on November 21


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 10, 2014)

Umbre said:


> It's up on serebii! And it's confirmed that it's coming out on November 21



Yuh, for uhmericuh....

Eu not so hype.


----------



## Solar (Jun 10, 2014)

PALUTENA WAS ALL I NEEDED MY BAE IS HERE.


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 10, 2014)

I is looking forward to Yu'gi'oh Zexal - Heartland Festival.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 10, 2014)

Splatoon looks so fun. Trailer, please, please, this time don't be wrong.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 10, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks Zelda U looks like a cartoonish Skyrim? 

And the robot wih thr missles reminded me of Incredibles. Holy sweet Arceus.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> PALUTENA WAS ALL I NEEDED MY BAE IS HERE.


Banned in tournaments because God tier :U


----------



## Chromie (Jun 10, 2014)

Captain Toad is so pretty!


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 10, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Zelda U looks like a cartoonish Skyrim?


Never played Skyrim, but certainly reminded me of an updated Windwaker. I don't dislike the style, though. 



Kildor said:


> And the robot wih thr missles reminded me of Incredibles. Holy sweet Arceus.


Good comparison. Loved that movie.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 10, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Zelda U looks like a cartoonish Skyrim?




How so? Don't tell me just because its a fully open world game.


----------



## n64king (Jun 10, 2014)

I feel like Zelda U (from what I saw) is like a 80/20 split of the realistic LoZ and cartoon LoZ...


----------



## Kildor (Jun 10, 2014)

Chromie said:


> How so? Don't tell me just because its a fully open world game.



The graphics look beautiful. And the fields just remind me of Skyrim. Skyrim has a darker, more detailed touch to it while ZeldaU looks lighthearted, open and cartoonish. I really love what they did with the game.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 10, 2014)

Is Hyrule Warriors only gonna be for the Wii U? Cause I would really love for it to be on 3DS too. <3


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 10, 2014)

aetherene said:


> Is Hyrule Warriors only gonna be for the Wii U? Cause I would really love for it to be on 3DS too. <3



Pretty sure it's Wii U exclusive


----------



## Solar (Jun 10, 2014)

Not gonna lie, about 90% of the games they showed off today are games i'm probably gonna buy. Wii U library is going to be fantastic by the end of next year!!


----------



## aetherene (Jun 10, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Pretty sure it's Wii U exclusive



Nooooooooo D;

Well, I guess it is Nintendo's ploy to make awesome games console exclusive so you have to buy the console to play the game ;_;


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

aetherene said:


> Nooooooooo D;
> 
> Well, I guess it is Nintendo's ploy to make awesome games console exclusive so you have to buy the console to play the game ;_;


Yeah that's the reason


----------



## D i a (Jun 10, 2014)

So...what are the thoughts about Amiibo? Seems like a skylanders rip-off waste of time to me, personally.


----------



## Solar (Jun 10, 2014)

Amiibo looks really cool to me and I really like how it will function on a lot of different games making it more worth your money than skylanders. I think they took the concept of skylanders and made it a lot better plus the figurines look beautiful!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Okay so Hyrule Warriors looks really good AND THE MOON.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## D i a (Jun 10, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Amiibo looks really cool to me and I really like how it will function on a lot of different games making it more worth your money than skylanders. I think they took the concept of skylanders and made it a lot better plus the figurines look beautiful!



I agree -- I am glad it will function with more games, and therefore more worth the money. I guess I'll need to hear more about it to feel like I'd want to get some. As it is, I'd really only want to get Link, or any Zelda characters. 

On a different note, I'm pretty impressed with Hyrule Warriors so far. I'm glad they made Zelda a playable character. I think I missed Zelda U though, so that saddens me... anyone see it, could tell me anything?
I'm wondering if there are more playable characters as well. I'm sure a lot of people were happy to see Midna become playable as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Okay so Hyrule Warriors looks really good AND THE MOON.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



I SAW THAT! I immediately thought of you. XD
That is a pretty BA move. I'm really psyched for this!


----------



## Cory (Jun 10, 2014)

I like moons


----------



## D i a (Jun 10, 2014)

Splatoon looks fun to me. =o Any thoughts on Splatoon?


----------



## Solar (Jun 10, 2014)

for D i a here is the little bit on Zelda Wii U!






oh and Splatoon definitely looks fun, but I need to see more or expand upon it.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

D i a said:


> Splatoon looks fun to me. =o Any thoughts on Splatoon?



The thing with Splatoon is that it does not look all too interesting to me. This game really needs to impress me before I buy it.

I'm worried it'll be overpriced.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The other problem is the Treehouse keeps showing the same damn thing over and over.


----------



## D i a (Jun 10, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> for D i a here is the little bit on Zelda Wii U!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O_O Thank you!! That trailer just gave me goosebumps! The open world aspect sounds wonderful, I'm glad they're returning to it. I think this is going to be a really interesting game!!
...His outfit reminds me of Windwaker Link's PJ's at the beginning. I wonder when this game will take its place in the timeline. Looks like we'll be waiting until 2015 to find out though! Drat. At least Hyrule Warriors should keep me plenty busy until then. I hope. xD

Splatoon looks like a bunch of fun to me, and I agree oath2order, I would be worried it might be overpriced. I wouldn't pay 50 bucks for that, I would wait until it dropped. It does look like a fun game that you can play with a bunch of people, though. I'm thinking that there will be more game modes than just that mode.
...I'm not sure, I just feel very keen to its idea. It's like... Super Mario Sunshine, and _you_ get to play as baby bowser! Hahaha, I don't know, I just get that vibe. xP


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 10, 2014)

IM SO EXCITED FOR THE TOAD GAME
I CANT TELL YOU HOW LONG IVE BEEN WAITING FOR A TOAD GAME AHH
hes been my fave character since i was like 2, and i used to always beg for a toad game when i was little lol
Buying a Wii U definitely now tbh, theres a few good games i want now


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 10, 2014)

OMG now I feel forced to get a Wii U just so I can play the Zelda Game in 2015.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2014)

Oops wifi died last night so I missed it all and didn't get it back until like 10 mins ago kk here we go.

-mii as character wtf??? Doesn't appeal to me but w/e after I see gameplay maybe??? Same as the other confirmed character, idc. Me lotta is cute would love for it to be playable but we all know it'll be a pokeball
-NFC's or whatever they're called look interesting.
-yarn yoshi was such a better name rip
-ssb3ds is coming a lot later than I expected but idc since I'm peobs only gonna get wii u version
-I kinda skipped past the toad thing when I was reading an overview so idk about it but I'll check into it later
-midna in hurdle warriors so happy
-still NEEED to watch the Pokemon trailer but why does everyone get it on the 21st and eu in the 28th??? Like even Australia gets it on the 21st??? Seems unfair to Europe IMO, especially since Australia knows how it sucks to be last to get everything
-fantasy life yaaaaas



Flop said:


> No MM 3D uuuughhhh


Or sunshine  tbh I was expecting one or the other, kinds disappointed by it but whatever



Gandalf said:


> The zelda coming next year looks amazing, even though it wasn't what I was hoping for. The sense of adventure already swarming around the new conventions has me pretty excited.


I haven't seem the trailer, but I've seen a few screenshots, and this is exactly how I feel about it too. Maybe I'll change my mind when I see the trailer but not likely.




Oh was  there anythin in mh4u?? I googled and it looks like there's nothing apart from the trailer we got a few days ago, but thats just a rehash of mh4... Pls be new trailer out there somewhere


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

We still have two days they might mention sunshine


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> We still have two days they might mention sunshine



But their main conference is over isn't it??

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> We still have two days they might mention sunshine



But their main conference is over isn't it??


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Jake. said:


> But their main conference is over isn't it??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes.

But they _did_ mention there was an unknown 3DS game they were working on. It's possible to be MM3D and it's possible there might be other unannounced games

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH AND ZELDA WILLIAMS LITERALLY BROUGHT MAJORA'S MASK ON STAGE DURING THE INVITATIONAL

- - - Post Merge - - -







yeah


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2014)

Omg captain toad looks great


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 10, 2014)

Natty said:


> Next year?? Thought it said September 26th?



September 26th is the release date for hyrule warriors, not the next core zelda title.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> September 26th is the release date for hyrule warriors, not the next core zelda title.



Yeah, I know. I found that out later

I didn't realize the first thing shown was different from Hyrule Warriors. lol


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 10, 2014)

Splatoon looks godly. Cant wait to buy a wii U


----------



## Improv (Jun 10, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> September 26th is the release date for hyrule warriors, not the next core zelda title.



wutwutwutwutwut guess who's getting hyrule warriors on his birthdayyy


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 10, 2014)

Okey, figured so haha.

Not sure what to think about Hyrule warriors. Seems like last year it was a tech demo gone wild but since then they must have put some concentrated effort into it. I dunno if it's just going to be a zelda themed brawler or what but I can't think of how they are going to put together any kind of story with characters featuring from across different times and dimensions. Nice to see midna again, that's for sure. Hope it isn't just a glorified links crossbow training but either way weeee zelda.

And Aonuma hinting that the character we saw in the trailer might not be link? Interesting. What a d-move to have us second guessing everything in THE ONE TRAILER WE HAVE. I still love him. 



Spoiler: what could have been















Who is this character who I just know has something to do with that crazy blue energy arrow.

He/she looks pretty young so it's possible the passage of time comes back, maybe in another form than just the temple. If they are a secondary character then they must be pretty important to feature in the first trailer. 

And then I have to say, the second part of the trailer during the chase had a bit of an _ordon wood_ feel to it. What if that was at the very start of the game? This character might be fleeing towards where we meet link. Or not because dat horse has to be Epona. Oh well, just the start of all the rabid speculation to come.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 10, 2014)

Plus with the Star Fox stuff, they showed Giant Robot and that other game... plus had a handful announcements and trailers (Like Mario Party 10) after the thing ended so it wouldn't surprise me if they showed more stuff.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Okey, figured so haha.
> 
> Not sure what to think about Hyrule warriors. Seems like last year it was a tech demo gone wild but since then they must have put some concentrated effort into it. I dunno if it's just going to be a zelda themed brawler or what but I can't think of how they are going to put together any kind of story with characters featuring from across different times and dimensions. Nice to see midna again, that's for sure. Hope it isn't just a glorified links crossbow training but either way weeee zelda.
> 
> ...



It looks so much better in first pic y they no keep it (((

Also eww hurdle warriors comes out in my brothers bday I'll make him get it for his bday so I save mulla $$ #golddigga


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 10, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Okey, figured so haha.
> 
> Not sure what to think about Hyrule warriors. Seems like last year it was a tech demo gone wild but since then they must have put some concentrated effort into it. I dunno if it's just going to be a zelda themed brawler or what but I can't think of how they are going to put together any kind of story with characters featuring from across different times and dimensions. Nice to see midna again, that's for sure. Hope it isn't just a glorified links crossbow training but either way weeee zelda.
> 
> ...



I would say Zelda since that Link is kind of girly. But that's an ugly Zelda. It would make sense for it to be someone else because that horse is not Epona.

My next best guess is you can customize Link with new clothes. Maybe even customize him from scratch. Pick genders, skin color, physical features. Idk


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 10, 2014)

mmm i wonder if we can slice up all those individual grass blades. Someone who is Iwata's nephew please tell him so nintendo can make sure to get it done.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok i just watched amiibos video.

They seem cool, but ones like Zelda, link and leach are ugly,which sucks, because I would've bought them, but I don't like how the look so I won't lol.

I'll probs only but pikachu and the villager and yoshi since they are my favs.


----------



## Solar (Jun 11, 2014)

guys will the developer roundtables get posted again.


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2014)

I just watched the trailer for hyrule warriors midna looks so ****ing cool omg I'm glad she's back I've missed her so much I am literally dead asfhgjslfhkafjak

Midna for smash bros 5 pls LOL


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: what could have been



To be fair you picked the worst quality picture possible.






(I'm really happy with the art style if you couldn't tell)

The other 3 screenshots from the press kit:














Enjoy the desktop backgrounds. (they might take a bit to load, about 6 megabytes per image!!!)


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 11, 2014)

I was on my phone  .

Wasn't trying to undermine the graphics, I love them. It was the easiest thing I could find and link.

(it looked a lot better on the smaller screen lol)


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2014)

Zelda Wii U is like epic hype train for me


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 11, 2014)

Windwaker got a lot of flak for its art style, too, but whereas it needed to grow on a lot of people, I always enjoyed the cartoon look. In fact, the only way I could have liked this more is if Hayao Miyazaki had hand drawn everything.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 11, 2014)

Justin said:


> To be fair you picked the worst quality picture possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure that's still Link. He's always been androgynous as hell. Not to mention he has the signature blue ear ring that all incarnations of Link have. No way in hell it's Zelda.

I'm saying it's a sequel or prequel to Wind Waker.



> "So, who is that in the trailer? The outfit actually looks like the same one Link wore in the beginning of The Wind Waker. Aonuma himself smiled when I brought up this connection. Could this new entry be tied to that universe? Of course, that doesn’t explain why this wouldn’t be Link. Maybe it’s a child of a Link we already played as, like the one from Wind Waker or Skyward Sword. Let the speculation begin."


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2014)

Ughh I want it to be a new game not a prequel or sequel.....


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 11, 2014)

No more sequels. I don't mind the graphics but it is a bit of a step-down from the tech demo. I don't think a game with the tech demo's graphics could work with an open-world game anyway. 
Besides, graphics don't make a game.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 11, 2014)

I think everyone will enjoy reading this:

http://eveningrelics.tumblr.com/post/88394948082/analyzing-wiiu-link


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 11, 2014)

Gerudos... Desert... What if Link's a Gerudo? ooooo
2015 is too far away... going to try and beat as many Zelda games as possible


----------



## Kildor (Jun 11, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I think everyone will enjoy reading this:
> 
> http://eveningrelics.tumblr.com/post/88394948082/analyzing-wiiu-link



Plot twist : Link got tired of Zelda's bull**** and decided to be an a**kicking traveler instead.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 11, 2014)

What if "Link" is actually Ganon?

Mind blown.


----------



## D i a (Jun 11, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I think everyone will enjoy reading this:
> 
> http://eveningrelics.tumblr.com/post/88394948082/analyzing-wiiu-link


That was a really interesting read! Thank you. 
I am thinking that traditionally, the Gerudo clan was all female ... except for Ganon. So maybe it comes from a universe where the Gerudo aren't... all female. Or maybe it does, and we'll see a bunch of Gerudo women fawning over Link for some special reason. Who knows. xD


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm thinking Link is raised by the Gerudo imagining he is actually Ganon.


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 11, 2014)

D i a said:


> That was a really interesting read! Thank you.
> I am thinking that traditionally, the Gerudo clan was all female ... except for Ganon. So maybe it comes from a universe where the Gerudo aren't... all female. Or maybe it does, and we'll see a bunch of Gerudo women fawning over Link for some special reason. Who knows. xD



Isn't there one male born every century?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm thinking Link is raised by the Gerudo imagining he is actually Ganon.


Like Link being adopted by the Great Deku Tree and believing he's Kokiri? That'd be cool.
What if he was kidnapped and kept prisoner because of some prophecy that he'd kill Ganon idk


----------



## D i a (Jun 11, 2014)

Yep, one male born every century. It's usually Ganon. But it might be neat if it was Link instead.


----------



## Zura (Jun 11, 2014)

D i a said:


> Yep, one male born every century. It's usually Ganon. But it might be neat if it was Link instead.



Wouldn't Links skin color be different?


----------



## D i a (Jun 11, 2014)

That is true. If he really was raised in the desert, wouldn't he be at least a little tan?
This is all speculation anyway. xP

- - - Post Merge - - -

On a completely different note, anyone watching live at the treehouse? They just showcased another game for 3DS called Fantasy Life, it looked fairly interesting, drawing from Animal Crossing.


----------



## n64king (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh I just lol'd cause everyone totally forgot about GameCube VC...
 It's cause I saw F-Zero and was like boo they need to put the GCN version back up


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 11, 2014)

Also, Gerudos has yellow eyes. The person in the trailer has blue eyes.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 11, 2014)

ACNiko said:


> Also, Gerudos has yellow eyes. The person in the trailer has blue eyes.



He could still be a normal human boy raised in the desert. It's not too far-fetched.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 12, 2014)

*It's Link. It's not a female, it's not a Gerudo, it's not anyone different. Just Link.*
*Source: Click me*




			
				Aunoma said:
			
		

> “I don’t want people to get hung up on the way Link looks because ultimately Link represents the player in the game. I don’t want to define him so much that it becomes limiting to the players. I want players to focus on other parts of the trailer and not specifically on the character because the character Link represents, again, the player.”



I dunno how anyone could have gotten confused about the shown character. It's sickeningly obvious that it's Link. He looks the same as he has for the past decade. Just in a different outfit. He's actually worn a similarly colored outfit before (Wind Waker, at the very beginning). He's always had those little hair things (I DUNNO WHAT THEIR CALLED, OKAY) on the sides of his head hanging down.


Don't believe me? Compare the art/character models between games.


Spoiler

































I'm sorry if this came across as.....harsh (not my intention), but you can't have a Zelda game without Link. I mean, c'mon, its been how many years? Zelda's been around since, what, 1986? The Zelda formula WORKS. Exactly how much has Link's character design changed since then? Hardly at all! They know it works and sells. Their not like Square Enix and change things constantly.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 12, 2014)

"It’s not really the same thing, but I can understand how it could be taken that way." - Aonuma 2014.


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 12, 2014)

Adol said:
			
		

> I dunno how anyone could have gotten confused about the shown character. It's sickeningly obvious that it's Link.



Maybe because Aonuma said "Who said it was Link?" He confused us.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 12, 2014)

ACNiko said:


> Maybe because Aonuma said "Who said it was Link?" He confused us.



Publicity stunt. And it worked. Websites exploded, rumors started circulating (Gerudo, Female, Link's Father, New character), and you know what that did? It built hype for the game! Everyone and their mother wants the new Zelda U. People who haven't bought a Wii U before now, will. Without a doubt. Nintendo knows what their doing. Zelda is a best-seller. Now read the rest of my above post.

Also, he's stated before that Link has always represented the player in the Legend of Zelda.
Here's something to back that up:

Think of this. In every Zelda game, you are prompted to enter a name before you begin. Right? This is because it's placing YOU into the world. YOU are the "link" to the game. This is how the character got his "name" (Link).


----------



## Alice (Jun 12, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Zelda U looks like a cartoonish Skyrim?
> 
> And the robot wih thr missles reminded me of Incredibles. Holy sweet Arceus.



ugh. "cartoonish skyrim". implying skyrim looked like that first.


----------



## n64king (Jun 12, 2014)

Not that anyone will take what I say with much heed, but at least I feel better saying it, why would they feature anyone but Link or Zelda in the first trailer for a Legend of Zelda game? The two main people. Anonuma was trying to get the hype train going, even though it was already going 2000mph lol


----------

